# What to put under an Area Rug?



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

What's the best thing to put under an area rug for cushioning and to keep the rug in place? 

I've heard that carpet companies have some sort of felt that is better than a carpet pad (1/4" or 3/8") because it doesn't stick to hardwood floors.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

You need rug pad. There is a heavy synthetic jute pad with a rubberized back on it that provides a good firm padding with great slip resistance. Ours is called AnchorGrip, but that is a private labeled name for the company we buy it from.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You wouldn't want to use it on an antique oriental rug but there is also a latex compound you can paint on area rugs. It will not add much cushion though. 

The area rug padding mentioned is probably your best bet. I've never found anything that does not eventually react with floor finishes though. You can usually buff it out when done with the rug. Also, depending on the UV protection on the floor, don't be surprised at the difference in color when you pull the area rug up a few years down the line---especially if your floor has a darker color and stain to it. 

And finally, be sure to pull the rug up periodically and vacuum underneath it. In even the cleanest of houses you will surprised at the amount of grit that can sneak under a rug and etch away at the floor is you grind it around walking on it.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

poppameth said:


> You need rug pad. There is a heavy synthetic jute pad with a rubberized back on it that provides a good firm padding with great slip resistance. Ours is called AnchorGrip, but that is a private labeled name for the company we buy it from.


Do rug pads only secure the rug in place, or does it provide cushioning also?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> You wouldn't want to use it on an antique oriental rug but there is also a latex compound you can paint on area rugs. It will not add much cushion though.
> 
> The area rug padding mentioned is probably your best bet. I've never found anything that does not eventually react with floor finishes though. You can usually buff it out when done with the rug. Also, depending on the UV protection on the floor, don't be surprised at the difference in color when you pull the area rug up a few years down the line---especially if your floor has a darker color and stain to it.
> 
> And finally, be sure to pull the rug up periodically and vacuum underneath it. In even the cleanest of houses you will surprised at the amount of grit that can sneak under a rug and etch away at the floor is you grind it around walking on it.


You're right about the grit.

Where my rug will be located, the living room does not get direct sunlight as it is north facing.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I just sweep my dirt under the rug.

Andy.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

It provides padding as well as slip resistance. But it isn't a squishy pad. It's very firm compared to a carpet pad.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

poppameth said:


> You need rug pad. There is a heavy synthetic jute pad with a rubberized back on it that provides a good firm padding with great slip resistance. Ours is called AnchorGrip, but that is a private labeled name for the company we buy it from.


How much is the charge per square yard?


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

The stuff isn't cheap. We generally sell it around $8.00 a SY, but costs fluctuate on padding all the time. It could be a lot different from whoever you buy it from locally.


----------

